# Sad to say



## lily (May 16, 2011)

I didn't know where to post this so I hope it's in the right place,I had a visit with Annie's vet today ,and he advised me to have Annie put to sleep,her belly,pits and paw are raw with scratching and biting,she has nodules appearing on her body which the vet says will spread due to her allergies,I gave the vet the list of allergens ,there are 37 in total,from ant to car exhaust,her said that there is nothing he can do for Annie,he could do steroid shots but they would have to be for life we talked about it and I feel it's not an option,also allergy shots were talked about but given the amount of allergens it's impossible to do and it will not cure her,he said that she may even develope more allergies,so after thinking long and hard I have decided to let her go ,I'm so sad to lose my friend she's only 2 and has been battling this for 14 months,I think enough is enough,the vet said she is a very sick dog which I guess sealed my decision,I will let her play on the garden that she could only sit and look at through a fence,a big fat steak for supper the last one in the fridge,it's very strange that my husband brought a puppy yesterday and my son says it softens the blow but he has cried and at 14 that's a hard thing to let parents see,I feel I have done all I can for Annie but its time to let her go,she can't run on the beach,play ball in the park and all dogs must have this,I thank you for all your help and advice when I needed people to help me and you certainly did help me,thank you,Karen x


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I don't know what to say as I cry reading this! I wish I had the money to ship her to me, I have the food she needs, all the grass fed meats for her allergies...I'm very sad and upset..


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Karen
I am so sorry!! You must feel so heart broke. I can't imagine having to make this decision. You will be in my heart and prayers. Please remember how much you have done and tries to do for your Annie. I don't think she could have had a better life with anyone else. You have tried so much and been open to everything that might help her. I think you are now showing how much you love her by helping her rest. She must be in constant discomfort and she is missing so much! You are the biggest blessing in her life and though short she has been well and truly loved. I am sorry this had to happen - I am glad you have a vet who is honest with you and seems caring. You are being so wise and loving and I hope your son can see this for what it is - a final act of love. I am so sorry for your loss and can only help the pup your husband brought home can begin to heal your hearts - never a replacement but maybe a new chance for a new friendship. You are in our thoughts and prayers. :sorry::sorry:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

This is absolutely heartbreaking. I know what it's like to watch a dog struggle and suffer and to ultimately come to this decision, and I'm sure there are many more on this forum that have been there too, so we understand how hard this is. 
Please know that we are here for you. I'm so, so sorry....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh man, I am so sorry. You are doing what is best for Annie even though it's very difficult. I am thinking about you and her, and your family. I'm very sad it has come to this point.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Now that I have had a shower and can think clearly without emotions taking over I know in my heart that you are making a heart breaking and right decision for her. You have worked so hard doing so many unselfish things for her. I remember when you first started here you took out your carpets for her, that was truly amazing! You know in your heart she will be there for you, letting you know it will be o.k. to let her go. I can't say I know how hard it's been for you because I haven't been there, but I will be sending healing thoughts for your heart to heal.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Liz said:


> Karen
> I am so sorry!! You must feel so heart broke. I can't imagine having to make this decision. You will be in my heart and prayers. Please remember how much you have done and tries to do for your Annie. I don't think she could have had a better life with anyone else. You have tried so much and been open to everything that might help her. I think you are now showing how much you love her by helping her rest. She must be in constant discomfort and she is missing so much! You are the biggest blessing in her life and though short she has been well and truly loved. I am sorry this had to happen - I am glad you have a vet who is honest with you and seems caring. You are being so wise and loving and I hope your son can see this for what it is - a final act of love. I am so sorry for your loss and can only help the pup your husband brought home can begin to heal your hearts - never a replacement but maybe a new chance for a new friendship. You are in our thoughts and prayers. :sorry::sorry:


I can't even pick the pup up Liz,I feel so indifferent to the poor little thing,I don't know if I will feel differently in a few days ,my husband thought he was doing good by getting a friend for Annie so I can't be mad with him,I just don't know if I can let the pup into my heart,karen


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Now that I have had a shower and can think clearly without emotions taking over I know in my heart that you are making a heart breaking and right decision for her. You have worked so hard doing so many unselfish things for her. I remember when you first started here you took out your carpets for her, that was truly amazing! You know in your heart she will be there for you, letting you know it will be o.k. to let her go. I can't say I know how hard it's been for you because I haven't been there, but I will be sending healing thoughts for your heart to heal.


I've pulled up all my carpets,pulled all the lawn up,emptied my lounge of clutter in the hope of ridding dust mites,but diesel fumes outside I cannot control,the vet said she may be allergic to herself also ,I have to console myself in the thoughts that she's going to a place where will never itch again,karen


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

All I can say is I am so very sorry. It is never easy to let our beloved dogs go but it is especially hard when they are so young. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

This is so heart wrenching to read. There are tears streaming down my face.

I don't know how I would handle this... I really don't.

Many souls are with you here, wishing you love and peace.


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

It's so hard to come to that decision especially after you've tried so hard for her. You are very brave and unselfish person, and she is very lucky to have you. Don't worry about trying to bond with the pup now. Give yourself time to grieve and your heart will open up again. You have my very deepest sympathies.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

oh, karen....i am so sorry ....you've been through so much and done so much.....it's so hard to finally say enough is enough for both of you, no matter what age.....

oh my poor dear ....so sad...for both of you.

this makes me cry for you both.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> I can't even pick the pup up Liz,I feel so indifferent to the poor little thing,I don't know if I will feel differently in a few days ,my husband thought he was doing good by getting a friend for Annie so I can't be mad with him,I just don't know if I can let the pup into my heart,karen


karen, it was coming to this.....and in time, you will be able to rest with what you're doing.....annie suffers...you suffer....no one should have to live that way...and you did all you could. far and beyond.....

i am so sad for all of you. this is a hard one. 

be at peace. and maybe you will be able to pick up the pup...and do for the pup what could not be done for annie.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I am crying at reading this and feel so much sorrow for you...truly heartbreaking. I don't even know what to say...so very sorry.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Karen,

Right now is for you and Annie. The pup will be for later. Grieve - take your time and grieve your friend. Please don't punish yourself though. You have done everything, tried everything and have given so much for Annie to be whole and comfortable. She has taught you so much also -Annie has blessed you as much as you have blessed Annie. Don't skip any of the grieving process as you need it to heal. One day you will look at the pup though and she will make you laugh and it will be good. A heart that so loved her Annie will open again for the little one. Take your time though.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I've read this thread through a couple times already and I just couldn't come up with words. I am so sorry for you and Annie, but I am so glad that you are so selfless that you can make the right decision for her. You have gone above and beyond for her already, you have done everything in your power for her. I agree with Liz, you have both been blessed to have each other in your lives. You cannot beat yourself up and think that she didn't have enough time, etc, because the time that she did have with you was better than it would have been anywhere else. I can barely bring myself to write this as my heart breaks for you both. These are the times I wish I had a magic wand to end all suffering for our pets, and us humans as we struggle and grieve the loss of our babies. I just want to give you both a huge hug right now.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Karen, I haven't been on this site for long, so haven't been with you from the beginning of Annie's ordeal. But I can tell from what others are saying and I feel in my heart that you have done everything humanly possible to try and make your baby well and give her a good life. I know your heart is breaking; my own heart is aching for you and Annie and what all you've been through. She's obviously one very much loved little dog, and what you're doing now is the ultimate act of that love. It's so very hard to let go, but as I was once told, we have to go through the pain so that they can go be at rest. You're also very fortunate to have a vet who is honest and has the integrity not to put Annie through any more tests and treatments and whatever to line his own pockets. God bless you and your family at this very sad time. God bless Annie and give her peace.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you had to go through this and make the final decision. Sometimes we continue on and on and the hardest thing of all is making that decision that we know down deep is best for them, even though it is not what is best for us. It hurts so much each time. 

Please accept all our condolences here and know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh my, words can not express how I feel for you and your family.

You have done everything humanly possible. This decision has to be very hard on you and your family.

You will be in our thoughts 

Hugs to you..


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

I am so sorry. I can't imagine how hard this must be. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh boy, my heart absolutely broke for you when I read this. I am so, so, sorry. You are going through all of our worst nightmares at the moment. I don't have anything to add to what everyone else has said, but I hope you rest easy knowing you did the most unselfish thing anyone could ever do for Annie. God, what a shame. Thinking of you. (hugs).


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh Karen I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you and your family.
You will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

As I read this, tears are flowing. I am so so sorry. You have done so much trying to help Annie win this fight. The biggest gesture of all is the hardest decision of your life and the most selfless one. In time, I know you will be able to welcome and love this little pup into your life and heart. Someone who loves that much, is destined to love again. As you and your family grieve the loss of Annie, allow yourself the joy this little one can bring you. I speak from experience, as I'm sure many on here have. 
My thoughts and prayers go out to you.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Thankyou for all your comments but mostly for not judging me,I feel guilty enough,I'm sitting here on my couch ,this new pup sitting next to me but there's an empty space on Annie's couch,no snoring,farting,burping,it's so quiete ,I look at this little pup and think is she heaven sent?has she come at a time when I need a dogs love the most?i do believe in fate and perhaps that's the reason she's here as Annie's reaction to her ,I mean the worst flare up she had,made me realise just how much she was suffering,I've been asked to choose her name but feel unable at the moment,after a few days of grieving I may feel differently,I hope I do as she is the cutest thing,I cleared all Annie's things this afternoon and gave them to a dear friend who also has a bulldog,then I emptied the freezer and gave them Annie's food as they too raw feed and that hurt me to think I won't see Annie slabbering waiting for her food ,crazy really,all of you have been such a resource when I started out on Annie's raw journey ,reading your posts,laughing at times fascinated that there was a group of people who took the time to consider their dogs and help others do the same,Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou from me and Annie,karen


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

lily said:


> Thankyou for all your comments but mostly for not judging me,I feel guilty enough,I'm sitting here on my couch ,this new pup sitting next to me but there's an empty space on Annie's couch,no snoring,farting,burping,it's so quiete ,I look at this little pup and think is she heaven sent?has she come at a time when I need a dogs love the most?i do believe in fate and perhaps that's the reason she's here as Annie's reaction to her ,I mean the worst flare up she had,made me realise just how much she was suffering,I've been asked to choose her name but feel unable at the moment,after a few days of grieving I may feel differently,I hope I do as she is the cutest thing,I cleared all Annie's things this afternoon and gave them to a dear friend who also has a bulldog,then I emptied the freezer and gave them Annie's food as they too raw feed and that hurt me to think I won't see Annie slabbering waiting for her food ,crazy really,all of you have been such a resource when I started out on Annie's raw journey ,reading your posts,laughing at times fascinated that there was a group of people who took the time to consider their dogs and help others do the same,Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou from me and Annie,karen


I was in the same place you were when Khan came into our lives. I had just lost our 4yr old Zeus to bone cancer. It was horrible. 
My husband found Khan when he was only weeks old. He received pictures week after week showing his progress. He would call me to the computer to look at his pictures, as well as trying to get me to pick out a name. I told him, I could care less about him, and I wanted nothing to do with him. After 8 weeks we were on our way to pick him up. 6hrs of pure hell to get to him. All I could think of was Zeus, and how I felt as though I was betraying him. On the way home I vowed I would not let myself enjoy this little guy. Looking back, I think he could sense this. He was more inclined to snuggle with my husband, and give me my space. As the days went by, I of course became attached to him, and I believe in fate as do you. Khan was born on Aug. 6th, and Zeus was gone on Aug. 10th. I believe that part of Zeus' soul exists within Khan.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Karen, very sorry to hear of your sad loss, poor Annie, poor you and your family.
I hope you grow to love your new pup as much as Annie, and as everyone has already said you did your best for her, moving heaven and earth to make things right for her.
You are a trouper and a very caring, considerate dog owner, not everyone would have gone to the lengths you did for her comfort and happiness, it is a lesson to us all of unconditional love for our pets.
Take your time to grieve your baby and we hope to continue to see you on this forum when you are ready.
cheers
Sarah
x


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

My heart breaks as well, hearing your story, with the unhappy, but compassionate ending. Truly, it takes a lot of courage and respect for the dignity of Annie to take the action that you needed to take to end her suffering. She knows that you did all you could to help her..

Take your time with grieving, and with the new pup. 

Warmest thoughts to you and your family...


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh Karen this is so sad, as I sit here with tears running down my face and my nose stuffed up because of allergies. I can some what understand what poor Lily felt like in a much smaller way and I have drugs. I think you made the ultimate sacrifice to let her go and be in peace, than to stay here for you and have a very miserable existence.

I know it is hard but try not to blame the pup it is not it's fault, your husband was trying to do a good thing. Just give it some time and don't put presser on your self the rest of the family can take care of the pup for awhile and give you time to heal.

I really can't even imagine having to make the decision you have had to make, my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Please keep in contact with us we all can some what know how you feel.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> Thankyou for all your comments but mostly for not judging me,I feel guilty enough,I'm sitting here on my couch ,this new pup sitting next to me but there's an empty space on Annie's couch,no snoring,farting,burping,it's so quiete ,I look at this little pup and think is she heaven sent?has she come at a time when I need a dogs love the most?i do believe in fate and perhaps that's the reason she's here as Annie's reaction to her ,I mean the worst flare up she had,made me realise just how much she was suffering,I've been asked to choose her name but feel unable at the moment,after a few days of grieving I may feel differently,I hope I do as she is the cutest thing,I cleared all Annie's things this afternoon and gave them to a dear friend who also has a bulldog,then I emptied the freezer and gave them Annie's food as they too raw feed and that hurt me to think I won't see Annie slabbering waiting for her food ,crazy really,all of you have been such a resource when I started out on Annie's raw journey ,reading your posts,laughing at times fascinated that there was a group of people who took the time to consider their dogs and help others do the same,Thankyou Thankyou Thankyou from me and Annie,karen


sometimes we are so close to a situation, we just keep plugging along until something comes and makes us sit up and realise the truth of truths....

no judgment here, my dear friend.....no judgment. just hugs and thoughts and a realisation that any of us could be sitting where you sit.....at any time.

give it time....give this tears....and i believe, too, that this puppy will help you through the pain.

annie will not be forgotten. how could she be? she is a part of me, my life and my laughter. now she will be part of my prayers and thoughts and memories.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know how anyone in their right mind could possibly judge you for all of this. I am so sorry to hear about this. There are never really the right words. She will not have to suffer anymore and I think that is the best thing you can do for her.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm so so sorry. I lost a young one recently as well and the choice to put them down is so heart wrenching but you know they are in a better, more comfortable place now. You did all you could for her, and for that you should be so proud. 


I bet she is up in heaven nomming on some delicious bone right now with all of our other loved ones who have come and gone.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

Well it's my first morning without Annie and I know I made the right decision,usually my first thing I had to do with her was remove her tshirt and wash her then cream her and get the tshirt back on before she damaged herself,then a quick stroll to the nearest lamppost for a pee ,by the time we got back into the house she would be breathing very heavy,I think when your dogs life consists of this regime 3 times a day,no running playing catch on the grass,no running on the beach,we only managed the beach a couple of times in her short life due to the reaction she had and we live in a seaside town,hardly any outside time at all,then I think it's time to say good bye,so I feel ok with the decision I was forced to make,as for the pup ,I've called her betsy ,well I have my hands full,she's been screaming all night,ripped her box to shreds ,pooped on her blanket,but was so pleased to see me this morning ,so life goes on,I will let betsy settle in for a few weeks then start her on raw feed ,there is some difference in size so I will search for advice ,once again Thankyou all for your kind words they have all helped me so much,karen


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I don't know you or Annie but I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy to lose a friend. It's obvious by your posts that she was suffering. Please don't ever second guess yourself when it comes to your compassion for your animals. You made the right decision.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Apologies for getting Annie's name wrong. I had it in my mind that it was lily. I've corrected my mistake.


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Apologies for getting Annie's name wrong. I had it in my mind that it was lily. I've corrected my mistake.


That's ok ,when she was being very naughty she would get called worse names than lily!lol,karen


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Apologies for getting Annie's name wrong. I had it in my mind that it was lily. I've corrected my mistake.


Oop's I did the same thing sorry. It must be some what of a relief not to have to see poor Annie suffering anymore. That poor dog never getting to do fun dog things because of her allergies.

And when you get time we would love to see pics of Betsy.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

lily said:


> Well it's my first morning without Annie and I know I made the right decision,usually my first thing I had to do with her was remove her tshirt and wash her then cream her and get the tshirt back on before she damaged herself,then a quick stroll to the nearest lamppost for a pee ,by the time we got back into the house she would be breathing very heavy,I think when your dogs life consists of this regime 3 times a day,no running playing catch on the grass,no running on the beach,we only managed the beach a couple of times in her short life due to the reaction she had and we live in a seaside town,hardly any outside time at all,then I think it's time to say good bye,so I feel ok with the decision I was forced to make,as for the pup ,I've called her betsy ,well I have my hands full,she's been screaming all night,ripped her box to shreds ,pooped on her blanket,but was so pleased to see me this morning ,so life goes on,I will let betsy settle in for a few weeks then start her on raw feed ,there is some difference in size so I will search for advice ,once again Thankyou all for your kind words they have all helped me so much,karen


i remember the routine you had in the morning with annie.....sometimes i would drink coffee just for you 

betsy. love the name, but i insist that in order for life to go forward, i must have pictures. 

sounds like she will be quite the hand full.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I hope you have peace, and I hope the same for Annie. I feel very sad, remember your new friend needs your love too.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow I just now read this. You have my sincerest condolences and I hope you can be at peace knowing that Annie is no longer suffering. I'm also glad you have Betsey to help you heal through this.


----------

